# hasting choke tubes



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i just bought a rem 870. special purpose 12. 3". the guy i bought the gun off of had a hasting 640. choke in it. when i shot it at his house the gun shot great!!! but he didnt let the tube go with the gun. so i need to buy a new one. i would prefer a hasting 640 just like what was in it. but if u guys have any ideas on any other choke around this price range state that aswell if u could. and he also wouldnt let the fiber obtic sights go either!!! so i would apreciate any ideas on that aswell.

thanx :sniper: 
tyler


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

check out undertaker made by hunter specialties...they have em in 3 constriction...i have on of their chokes tube,medium range and like it...
and for the fiber optic,my buddy have one on his 1187 and he like it...but i cant shoot with his gun...just too big for me :******:


----------

